# CHRISTIAN DIOR INTERIOR



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

I JUST BOUGHT THIS FABRIC FOR MY INTERIOR. I AM DOING THE DOOR PANELS, HEADLINER, VISORS, HEAD AND ARM RESTS AND FLOOR MATS FOR SHOWS.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Coog_@Feb 25 2005, 12:10 PM
> *I JUST BOUGHT THIS FABRIC FOR MY INTERIOR. I AM DOING THE DOOR PANELS, HEADLINER, VISORS, HEAD AND ARM RESTS AND FLOOR MATS FOR SHOWS.
> [snapback]2775902[/snapback]​*


Wher did you find it?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah no shit i want it too


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

fabricking used to have it


----------



## dUbG*Ryderz (Feb 13, 2005)

how many yards did u have to buy for all that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

i guess i jsut dont understand the whole "designer fabric" thing


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

I BOUGHT 5 YDS


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 27 2005, 07:49 PM
> *i guess i jsut dont understand the whole "designer fabric" thing
> [snapback]2785000[/snapback]​*


i agree, when are they gonna just leave it alone?????


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 27 2005, 07:49 PM
> *i guess i jsut dont understand the whole "designer fabric" thing
> [snapback]2785000[/snapback]​*


me either....... 

leather :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 28 2005, 12:06 PM
> *me either.......
> 
> leather  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2788303[/snapback]​*




NOTHING BUT THE LEATHER FOR ME TOO


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

I going for the opposite. Yes alot of peeps have the gucci and Louis V. But have you seen anyone with the Christian Dior?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

the quality of the work should pull the looks and respect homie......not the material....


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

i HEAR WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT I LIKE THE LOOK OF THIS AND WITH MY BUDGET. THIS IS VERY NICE LOOKING


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

any other colors?? and where do i get it!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Coog_@Mar 2 2005, 12:31 PM
> *i HEAR WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT I LIKE THE LOOK OF THIS AND WITH MY BUDGET. THIS IS VERY NICE LOOKING
> [snapback]2798338[/snapback]​*


Hey do whacha do homie. You find it on Ebay?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

you didnt take the old material off the headliner before you put that stuff on?


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

i wonder if anybody put I.O.U. OR USED BRAND INTERIOR IN THEIR RIDES IN THE 80'S lol


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

Why you knockin my interior choice?? I ain't rippin on leather! I just wanted something different. I mean different by saying nobody around my way has this interior


----------



## 78 d elegance (Jan 8, 2005)

when you put the fabric on the headliner could you see threw the fabric?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Coog_@Mar 3 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Why you knockin my interior choice?? I ain't rippin on leather! I just wanted something different. I mean different by saying nobody around my way has this interior
> [snapback]2802975[/snapback]​*


i aint ripping on your choice.....what i asked is if you didnt remove the old headliner material because thats what it looks like


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

HERE IS A GOOD PIC


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Red leapord style fur would look better.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

hey where can i get it and in a diff color??????? i want it in grey/white lemme know mannnnnn


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

I went to London for two weeks to check out the car scene over there... someone had this in their car.. EYE Kandy is in the UK now


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 10 2005, 04:29 PM
> *hey where can i get it and in a diff color??????? i want it in grey/white lemme know mannnnnn
> [snapback]2834758[/snapback]​*


http://www.fabricking.com/browseproducts/C...RIC---GREY.HTML


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

looks nice!


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

Fur is for stunt bikes :biggrin: ...........well for me anyways


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont get the whole designer interior either
Works for most the people around here, but i think your looks good

did you take the arm rest and head rest apart and sew them back together?


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by decifer_@Apr 6 2005, 05:27 PM
> *I dont get the whole designer interior either
> Works for most the people around here, but i think your looks good
> 
> ...


I took them to an auto upholstery shop near me and they did them for me


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

shit looks tight coog. im sure i'll see it this summer


----------



## 96hoopdeville (May 7, 2005)

hey man i like that interior and i know what its like to have a bunch of people hate on your interior i did my 96 deville in white fur wow did i get shit for that but hey man its your car and do what you like fuck the haters besides i dont know about you but the girls love my interior.


----------

